# LL Dam question. .



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I know about the website that shows the water release, I just dont know what im looking for. I know I had a pretty good trip when the gauge was at 8ft and 6 gates were open. What do u experienced guys look for? When is the best time to go? I know alot of water is being let out right now.

Thanks, Alex:texasflag


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Really? No one? The door swings both ways guys. Take 30 seconds to help a fellow 2cooler out.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I really wanted to help, but don't know if I am qualified for below the dam. I know this site very well:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow
But I tend to use it for upstream spawn reasons. 
Things I do know...
This station is first on river below the dam. Trinity Rv nr Goodrich, TX 
This station may show flow following local heavy rains. Long King Ck at Livingston, TX If flow here is high, subtract it from the Goodrich river flow to get actual dam flow, because this creek hits the river downstream of the dam but before the Goodrich station.
In general, each gate open 1 foot equals 1,000 cfs. The TRA tends to open in 1 foot increments, meaning they will open 5 gates 1 foot each rather than one gate 5 feet. After all 12 gates are open 1 foot each, they start to increase the opening size. As example, as I write this the river flow is about 16,500 cfs. Long King Creek flow is only 69 cfs, so not to really be considered. My guess is that all 12 gates are open, with maybe 5 gates open 2 feet and the other 7 gates open 1 foot.
Hopefully Sunbeam can get more accurate, but I tried. 

There are some very qualified 2Coolers to tell you how many gates or how much flow for different species of fish. Also, I think when the TRA first changes the flow, it can affect fishing, so there may be a waiting period. However, during one of my best trips ever below the dam, the TRA reduced from 5 gates to 4 gates and the fishing stayed great. I think I understand the dam better than the fishing itself there. hwell:

PS - here is another site, but not the one I like to use. http://www.trinityra.org/


----------



## Johnson42 (May 15, 2014)

I look for the time of season it is and now the shad should be in there spawn. The fish will be active chasing those shad, especially the striper and white. Also the catfish you can always catch them there. As long as there are at least two gates open you can catch fish, the more water the better or if the little spillway is open.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Today, 01:43 PM I know about the website that shows the water release, I just dont know what im looking for. I know I had a pretty good trip when the gauge was at 8ft and 6 gates were open. What do u experienced guys look for? When is the best time to go? I know alot of water is being let out right now.
> 
> Thanks, Alex





SwineAssassiN said:


> Today, 05:35 PM Really? No one? The door swings both ways guys. Take 30 seconds to help a fellow 2cooler out.


IMHO you need to take a chill pill dude.
Why do you expect an answer in 3-1/2 hours after posting a question ?
I bet most guys are spending time outdoors with family or such.

If you want expedited service maybe you should call Browders since they most likely know the answers being they're so close to the Dam.

BTW, this door don't swing both ways...................:rotfl:

.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> IMHO you need to take a chill pill dude.viedo you expect an answer in 3-1/2 hours after posting a questiinfon ?
> I bet most guys are spending time outdoors with family or such.
> 
> If you want expedited service ou should call Browders since they most likely know the answers being they're so close to the Dam.
> ...


I dont really look at how much time has gone by. I look at how many views. Im very chill. I was just saying I help out with other people's questions the best I can. I just expect that in return? U act like 3 1/2 hours is such a short period of time. Lol


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

SwineAssassiN said:


> I dont really look at how much time has gone by. I look at how many views. Im very chill. I was just saying I help out with other people's questions the best I can. I just expect that in return? U act like 3 1/2 hours is such a short period of time. Lol


The thread only had about 70 views at the time which is very low judging by other threads.
Not many people fish the Dam either I bet, so that lowers the chance of getting a response as well.
Patience is a virtue but, not everyone has it.

Personally, I haven't been to the Dam yet but will in a couple weeks or I would have given some answers myself.
Someone else here did go a week or 2 ago if you look in the catfish forum.

Yes 3-1/2 hours is a short (very short) time considering there's 24 hours in a day.
That's 1/7th of a day which leaves 6/7th's to go.

.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Hey swine, not that I'm as experienced as some of the other guys on this thread but I've been fishing/wading below the dam for years and found that the best fishing (cats and whites) is when they're letting out about 2500 to 4000 cfs of water. Usually anything too much more than that, the anchor won't hold as good and the current is too much. I would say anything over 6000 cfs (cubic feet per second) is too much.... for me at least. Hope this helps. Good luck. Send pics if u do decide to go. As you prolly know, when the water level is right, it's hard to beat fishing below the dam.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> The thread only had about 70 views at the time which is very low judging by other threads.
> Not many people fish the Dam either I bet, so that lowers the chance of getting a response as well.
> Patience is a virtue but, not everyone has it.
> 
> ...


Go bother someone else. Thanks


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Also have to understand stand that 70 views includes the guests that are internet potlickers that cant reply and wont reply. The dam can be an awesome place to fish. Not right now though! You want some water movement but not too much.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Also have to understand stand that 70 views includes the guests that are internet potlickers that cant reply and wont reply.


This part is sad, but very likely included in the count.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Go bother someone else. Thanks


WOW, that will get you some good info...........not.
Truth hurts huh ?
Now everyone can see you for what you are............sad sad_smiles
I don't see much help for you in the future.

I bet you didn't check the Dam report in the Catfish forum from 2 weeks ago either.:ac550:

.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that some people have their draws up in a wad lets talk about the dam. A lot of variables effect the fishing. On a normal year a couple gates open would be good fishing. On a dry year like we have had it will take more than one good release to get fishing back like it was. They had 10 gates open when I crossed today and only a couple boats out. You may need to go and check it out. I am sure there will be some fish down there. Also it is one of those spots that people will keep their mouth shut if they are catching a lot. I know people that have been down there and they will not report on here. I would suggest just making a trip down there and if you do not have any luck then launch your boat in the lake and catch some since you already paid for the launch at the river. Pass is good at both ramps. By the way I have fished down there when they had 24,000 coming out and killed the whites and stripers. That was the year they released a lot of water thru the summer. It was rocking and rolling but good fishing.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> WOW, that will get you some good info...........idk how thatot.
> Truth hurts huh ?
> Now everyone will see you for what you are............sad sad_smiles
> I don't see much help for you in the future.
> ...


Well seeing how that was directed towards you and no one else on this forum, idk how that would hurt me? And yeah i guess people can see me for who I am, someone that doesn't like someone filling threads with useless information and feeling like a badass behind the keyboard. And to be honest i could care less what you see in my future. Who are you? No one. And u can go ahead and bet all the money u want.. u dont know what I look at?

On another note I just want to think everyone else for their good information they shared with me. I got some great info thru pm's. Thanks guys


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Well seeing how that was directed towards you and no one else on this forum,


Nice try but no kudo's.



.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

*Swine* assassin did you kill bass trackers prize* pig*. He seems to have some smart... remark for anything you post. Good luck to you man, and wish I could give you some advice for below the dam but I quit fishing down there 20 years ago. After they set limits on white bass.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Nice try but no kudo's.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol ok. kuddos to you for making yourself look like a moron:rotfl:


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Lol ok. kuddos to you for making yourself look like a *moron*:rotfl:


WOW now you show your true colors & resort to name calling like a child, because you didn't get a response in less than 3-1/2 hours after asking your question.
That's something only a 10 year old would do.
Congrats to YOU.

Why don't you go back where you came from ?
SwineAssassin's website

.


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

swine assassin please post a report if and when you go as im planning on going down there this weekend and doing some bank fishing .... sorry i have no advice for you as i have never fished there


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> WOW now you show your true colors & resort to name calling like a child, because you didn't get a response in less than 3-1/2 hours after asking your question.
> That's something only a 10 year old would do.
> Congrats to YOU.
> 
> ...


Keep it coming. Ur entertaining me at this point. :doowapsta


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> WOW now you show your true colors & resort to name calling like a child, because you didn't get a response in less than 3-1/2 hours after asking your question.
> That's something only a 10 year old would do.
> Congrats to YOU.
> 
> ...


Oh and I guess u really are a moron since u dont understand that me calling YOU a moron has nothing to do with anyone not responding. It has to do with the fact that you, only you, are acting like a moron.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

BigBird737 said:


> swine assassin please post a report if and when you go as im planning on going down there this weekend and doing some bank fishing .... sorry i have no advice for you as i have never fished there


Im working nights right now so I will probably head out one morning this week. Ill be sure to post a report brother


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

I appreciate it brother good luck and be safe


----------

